# Will DECA Broadband Adapter power SWIM?



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, I finally got the Whole Home MRV installed yesterday with great difficulty. The Tech was a good guy, but totally clueless about hooking up an HR20-100. Of course, his work order said nothing about broadband and he only had two DECA's for the job (I have two DVR's) to start. Fortunately their office is close by so he went back for another for another DECA for the wireless broadband. He came back with a DECA Broadband Converter with its own power cord plug-in. The seperate SWM power inserter was installed in-line with my HR20, which apparently was a big mistake. 

He spent 2 hours just getting a signal from the dish. I casually told him the HR20 needed a band stop filter on the non-Deca line, and that line should be on Sat 1. He said no way that was necessary, but after several calls to his office it ended up the way I told him. Got the DVR's working, but no MRV. The power inserter didn't look right, so I asked if the broadband converter power would also power the SWIM, and he said no. Nothing he did would make MRV work. Finally he called D* and found out they never authorized MRV.:lol: After being authorized it still wouldn't work on the HR20. So now he moves the power inserter to the HR22, and everything finally works. 4.5 hours for a 72 minute job per his sheet.

Now my curiousity is killing me. Could we have avoided a lot of this drama, and just used the power on the DECA broadband converter to power the SWIM?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The DECA PI is 18 volts and the SWM is 21 volts. Each one needs its own power supply.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Actually you may also use another (in addition to the PI to power a SWiMLNB) 21v PI for the BB DECA dongle with a 75 ohm terminating cap on the unused port labeled toward the receiver.

But NEVER use a 29v PI to try and power the BB DECA dongle as it will fry the unit.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> But NEVER use a 29v PI to try and power the BB DECA dongle as it will fry the unit.


"But" do we really know?
I don't know of anybody that tried this. 
Maybe everyone simply has more common sense than to try this.
I've got both here, but you're nuts if you think I'm going to try it. :lol:


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

General rule.

29v PI - OK to use on SWM splitters and multiswitches
21v PI - OK to use on SWM splitters and decas
18v PI - OK to use on DECAS

The 29v will most definitely fry the deca unit.


----------

